# Knie und Schienbein schützer aber welche



## Fotocase (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Wir wollen dieses jahr mal wieder in die alpen zum biken.
Leider brauch ich in diesem jahr Knie und Schienbein schützer.
Da mein freund sonst nicht mit mir fahren will.

Nun meine frage welche schützer sind zu empfehlen,wenn man etwas größere wadenbeine hat .

Bin für jeden tip dankbar.

P.s sie sollten nicht zu teuer sein.


----------



## Muffley (12. Juni 2011)

Meine Empfehlung sind die hier: IXS Roger Rinderknecht Edition

Kosten 60 EUR, passen sehr gut, verrutschen nicht und sind einigermaßen komfortable. Ich bin damit auch schon mal 1.000 hm einen Berg hochgekurbelt, d.h. man muss sie nicht immer an- und ausziehen. Ein weiterer Vorteil sind die Silberionen im Polstermaterial, denn diese Verhindern, dass die Schoner anfangen zu stinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotocase (13. Juni 2011)

Preis past und sie sehen echt gut aus!
Auch die befestigung am bein ist super gelöst.


----------



## freerider1969 (13. Juni 2011)

Roger Rinderknecht Edition ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, hatte schon 3 Paar und alle sind unterm Knie gerissen, direkt an der Übergangsstelle zum Schienbein.
Das Problem hatte ich bei Specialized noch nie, Preis ist ähnlich, Gruß Willi.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Juni 2011)

Leider hatte ich das gleiche Problem bei denen von Spezialiced und auch bei welchen von Dainese. Ist wohl ein noralgischer Punkt wenn man damit auch bergauf radelt und dadurch mehr "Knickung" auf diese Teile kommt.
Bergauf nehme ich jetzt nur noch Knieschoner mit "Erinnerungs"-Schaum und habe dann ab und zu wieder Macken auf dem Schienbein... leider 
Grüße!


----------



## Nessel5100 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab mir vor kurzem den  IXS - Assault Series LADY Knie/Schienbeinschoner für 44,90 gegönnt 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...eries-LADY-Knie-Schienbeinschoner::20620.html.
Ich hab ihn dieses Wochenende das erste mal getestet und bin absolut begeistert . Er ist verhältnismäßig luftig, im Wadenbeinumfang sehr variabel einstellbar und super leicht. Er hat mich nicht in der Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt und hat am Bein super gehalten ohne zu verrutschen oder zu zwicken.


----------



## mangolassi (18. Juni 2011)

Ihr Besitzer der IXS Assault und Rinderknecht Signature Knieschützer: welche Grössen habt ihr denn so bei welcher Körpergrösse? Vielleicht hat ja jemand auch eher lange, dünne Stelzen wie ich und kann berichten?
Meine Race Face gehen mir nämlich auf die Nerven und die IXS machen einen ganz guten Eindruck.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juni 2011)

Nur mal so am Rande.... falls eine von euch noch Knieschützer sucht.
Biete gerade in der Materialbörse für Ladies welche von *O´Neal *in *Größe **S* an. Sind *wenig gebraucht *und für *12,- plus Versand *zu haben 

Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich schicken

*Preisänderung: * *am 22.09.2011, siehe auch meine Bikemarktanzeigen*


----------



## Nessel5100 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo mangolassi,
ich bin ca. 167cm groß, mein Knie mitte - Knöchelabstand beträgt 42cm, mein Wadenbeinumfang an der breitesten Stelle ist ca. 32cm und 3cm oberhalb des Knöchels ca. 19cm. 
Ich hab die IXS - Assault Lady Knie/Schienbeinschoner in der Größe M und bin mit der Größe sehr zufrieden. Der Schoner endet 2-3cm oberhalb des Knöchels und ist in der Breite sehr variabel einstellbar. 
Hier ist mal ein Link zu der Größentabelle von IXS-Seite (http://www.ixs.com/ixs_sportsdivisi...utzerinfos-technologien/groessentabellen.html).


----------



## Fotocase (19. Juni 2011)

Wir haben diese woche mal diese hier bestellt:

NC-17 Hard Nox II Knie-/Schienbeinschone

Wenn Sie nicht gut passen gehen sie zurück.

Mein freund hat sie auf rechnung bestellt ,sehr praktisch


----------



## Menuett (19. Juni 2011)

Habe auch die IXS Rinderknecht, finde sie eigentlich auch recht bequem und nicht besonders störend. Ich bin ca. 163cm groß und habe sie in Größe S. Habe auch eher "füllige" Waden  In XS waren sie mir definitv zu klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (19. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mich auch für Infos über die SixSixOne Veggie Schienbeinschöner freuen. Kann die ohne die Kneeschöner getragenwerden? Wie sieht es bei den Größen aus?


----------



## mangolassi (19. Juni 2011)

Danke Nessel und Menuett, wusste gar nicht dass es so eine Tabelle von denen gibt. Da werde ich wohl mal M und L probieren.


----------



## Sisu (22. Juni 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch für Infos über die SixSixOne Veggie Schienbeinschöner freuen. Kann die ohne die Kneeschöner getragenwerden? Wie sieht es bei den Größen aus?



willst du deine Knie nicht schützen?
Bei einem Sturz sind die Knie gefährdeter als dein Schienbein.
ich schütze generell beides, aber wenn überhaupt, würde ich noch eher auf den Schienbeinschutz verzichten.
Fahre allerdings auch mit Cleats


----------



## mangolassi (23. Juni 2011)

Es ist sind die normalen IXS Assault in L geworden, bei 1,76m. Die sitzen wirklich super, man merkt gar nicht dass man welche anhat. Schutzwirkung wurde auch gleich getestet, ist top


----------



## sannne (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Mangolassi,

mich würde sehr interessieren, ob sich die IXS im Langzeittest bewähren. Ich habe nämlich einen solchen Verschleiß an Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren, weil ich - genau wie Du - das Problem habe, dass ich bei 1,73 cm lange und dünne Beine habe. Da muss ich die Protektoren immer so festknallen, dass sie nicht lange halten. In Finale sind mir letzte Woche meine TLD zerschlissen. Als Notlösung, damit ich nicht "nackt" fahren muss, hab ich mir die Sinner Knieschoner von O'Neal geholt, hab den Schienbeinschoner von den TLDs abgeschitten und über die untere Befestigung der Knieschoner "eingeschnallt". Hat erst mal super funktioniert. Nur ausleiern darf nichts, sonst hab ich wieder das gleiche Problem. Daher wär's super, wenn Du später mal berichten könntest, wie sich die IXS machen. Die hatte ich nämlich auch im Auge, aber die gab es natürlich nicht in meiner Größe...

Viele Grüße

Susa


----------



## Alex-F (21. September 2011)

sannne schrieb:


> Hallo Mangolassi,
> 
> mich würde sehr interessieren, ob sich die IXS im Langzeittest bewähren.



Gab es dazu vielleicht eine Rückmeldung per PN?
Suche Protektoren für meine Freundin, die von den Beinen her denke ich das gleiche Problem hat wie Ihr, was Protektoren an geht.
Würde mich über Feedback freuen. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. September 2011)

Anstelle von mangolassi versuch ich's mal mit einer Antwort, da ich auch die IXS Assault habe. Das ganz oben beschriebene Problem, dass der Kunststoff am Übergang vom Knieschoner zum Schienbeinschoner reißt, habe ich auch (da ist so eine Art "Faltenbalg" damit man mehr Bewegungsfreiheit hat, und genau da bricht irgendwann das Plastik auseinander). Mein erstes Paar hat ca. ein Jahr lang gehalten, bzw. der erste Riss kam schon nach einem halben Jahr, aber da das Falten-Teil an einer Seite noch dran war, also meiner Meinung nach der Schutz mehr oder weniger unverändert gegeben, habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht und sie weiter benutzt. Mittlerweile ist aber an einem Schoner das Falten-Teil komplett abgerissen. Darunter ist halt nur noch eine Schicht Schaumstoff. Für hiesiges Mittelgebirgs-Gelände reicht mir das noch... für das scharfkantige Lavagestein auf den Kanaren war es mir dann aber doch zu heiß (falls mal ein spitzer Stein vor hat, genau unterhalb vom Knie in die nichtmehr Plastik-geschützte Stelle einzuschlagen *aua*), darum hab ich mir jetzt neue gegönnt!
Hab mir zwar kurz überlegt, andere zu holen, aber mit den IXS bin ich halt vom Tragekomfort, dem Gewicht und dem "Packmaß" so zufrieden, dass es jetzt doch wieder die Assault geworden sind.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2011)

ich habe diese Schoner auch gekauft, mein "Faltenbalg" hält noch, ich hab sie jetzt 2 Wochen recht intensiv benutzt... VOm Tragekomfort sind sie jedenfalls TOP!


----------



## Menuett (21. September 2011)

Habe die Schoner nun auch schon eine Weile in Gebrauch, bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Toller Tragekomfort und halten tun sie bisher auch sehr gut. Besitze wohl die Rinderknechg Version, weiß net ob die sich von den anderen groß unterscheiden.


----------



## Alex-F (22. September 2011)

Ok dann schau ich mir die mal an.

Könnt Ihr mir was zu den Größen sagen? Meine Freundin ist 1,70m groß, mit Gazellen ähnlichen langen Beinen.  Ich denke von der Länge her braucht sie L, da frag ich mich aber ob wir die dann 3x drum wickeln müssen.


----------



## scylla (22. September 2011)

Ich bin auch 170, mit Schrittlänge 82cm. Ich hatte erst mal Größe S, war von der Länge her etwas zu kurz, hat aber im Umfang genau gepasst. Die neuen hab ich jetzt in Größe M genommen, das ist in der Länge besser (könnten auch noch länger sein, aber ich hab eh immer Schuhe mit hohem Schaft an, also passt das schon) und Umfang auch noch Ok. 
Größe L ist aber irgendwie arg weit! Die hat mein Freund genommen (3cm größer als ich, aber kürzere Beine), weil es ihm wichtig war, dass die Schoner wirklich ganz runter gehen... die Klettbänder oben und unten passen so für ihn, aber das in der Mitte mussten ich ihm ein ordentliches Stück kürzen, obwohl er nicht gerade schmächtige Waden hat. Für mich wäre aber auch die Klett-Manschette oben schon arg weit bei Größe L, die müsste ich für mich auch noch kürzer machen. Mit Nadel und Faden aber alles ein lösbares Problem (beim oberen Klett wird's halt komplizierter) 

Fazit: ich würde zu M raten (weniger kompliziert), aber wenn deine Freundin eher flache Schuhe trägt und maximalen Schutz will, würde L auch gehen, müsste aber wahrscheinlich "angepasst" werden.


----------



## Alex-F (22. September 2011)

Super, danke. Dann nehmen wir denke ich M.


----------



## kijan (25. September 2011)

Sorry, ich hab gar nicht mehr reingeschaut. Sie halten noch, auch in Canada
Der Faltenbalg sieht noch gut aus, aber ist ja auch erst ein halbes Jahr alt. Bei dem Preis kauft man halt einfach neue. Und sie sind viel leichter und luftige als die ollen Race Face.

Edit: Auch noch der Freund eingeloggt Gruss mangolassi


----------



## freeda (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich trage seit Anfang der Saison die *Oneal Trailguards in Größe S*. Ich bin 165cm und wiege 55 kg, bin also schlank. Der Umfang meines Oberschenkels ca. 5 cm über dem Knie ist ca. 43 cm. Was nun wirklich nicht dick ist, -finde ich- aber trotzdem bekomme ich den oberen Klett über dem Knie nur am aller äußersten Ende gerade noch zu. Deshalb ripst der überstehende Klett immer an der Haut und nach 1 Tag Bikepark ist die Haut unter dem Klett aufgeripst und mehrere Tage lang rot. Und dadurch das der Klett wirklich nur am äussersten Ende zusammen hält sind die Schoner auch schon 2 mal während dem Fahren aufgegangen. Deshalb werde ich mir auf jedenfall demnächst neue holen! Die beiden anderen Klettverschlüsse über der Wade sind unproblematisch und passen perfekt! Und auch ansonsten sind die Schoner 1A, besonders für den Preis. Ich hätte mir nur wohl lieber Größe "M" kaufen sollen...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. September 2014)

freeda schrieb:


> Ich trage seit Anfang der Saison die *Oneal Trailguards in Größe S*. Ich bin 165cm und wiege 55 kg, bin also schlank. Der Umfang meines Oberschenkels ca. 5 cm über dem Knie ist ca. 43 cm. Was nun wirklich nicht dick ist, -finde ich- aber trotzdem bekomme ich den oberen Klett über dem Knie nur am aller äußersten Ende gerade noch zu. Deshalb ripst der überstehende Klett immer an der Haut und nach 1 Tag Bikepark ist die Haut unter dem Klett aufgeripst und mehrere Tage lang rot. Und dadurch das der Klett wirklich nur am äussersten Ende zusammen hält sind die Schoner auch schon 2 mal während dem Fahren aufgegangen. Deshalb werde ich mir auf jedenfall demnächst neue holen! Die beiden anderen Klettverschlüsse über der Wade sind unproblematisch und passen perfekt! Und auch ansonsten sind die Schoner 1A, besonders für den Preis. Ich hätte mir nur wohl lieber Größe "M" kaufen sollen...


Der Post ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich kann dieser Aussage komplett zustimmen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach leichten Schonern, eigentlich fahre ich nur Tour, aber letzte Woche in Saalbach haben der Hackelbergtrail und die Blue-Line ordentlich Spaß gemacht  Da wir die einzigsten ohne Schoner waren (ich weiß sehr verantwortungslos!Wir waren das erste Mal auf solchen Strecken unterwegs) und wir gerne wieder hinfahren möchten sind die Schoner jetzt absoluter MUSS!!

Habe mir sowohl die *Trailguard von Oneal* als auch die *Assault von IXS* in M bestellt.
Mein Problem ist dass ich sehr dicke Oberschenkel habe aber nur 1,70m groß bin.
Bei den Trailguards fehlen mindestens 3cm am Oberschenkelklettverschluss damit ich sie zu bekomme  Die Assault bekomme ich geradeso zu allerdings finde ich die Positionierung des mittleren Klettverschlusses nicht ganz so gut der kratzt und drückt etwas im Gegenteil zu den Trailguards. Da man sie aber schnell an- und ausziehen kann, kann man sie ja schnell für die Abfahrt anziehen.

Von der Länge sind beide ähnlich, sie reichen bei mir genau bis zum Anfang vom Spann bei einer SL von 77cm

Ich würde die Oneal Trailguards also vor allem für sehr schmale Beine empfehlen, da wird wohl der mittlere Klettverschluss etwas lang sein, aber den kann man gut kürzen, allerdings kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass der klettverschluss am Oberschenkel kratzt wie die vorredner schon geschrieben haben...


----------



## frechehex (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Thread is schon a bissl älter, aber ich bin auf der Suche nach Knie-Schienbeinschoner.
Kennt jemand von Euch diese und kann mir seine Erfahrung bitte dazu schildern.
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ixs-hammer-series-knie-schienbeinprotektor-weiss

Als Alternative hab ich noch diese gefunden:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/iXS/The-Mallet-Knie-Schienbeinschoner-Modell-2016-p48066/

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

Die Mallet finde ich etwas arg kurz dafür, dass sie ganz schön schwer sind. Die hören gute 15cm oberhalb der Schuhe auf. Also angeblich sollen sie toll schützen und wiegen auch entsprechend, und dann bieten sie unten gar keinen Schutz mehr weil sie so kurz sind. Passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen.
Bei den Hammer finde ich oben den Klett am Oberschenkel nicht optimal gelöst. Da gibt die Manschette an den Assault deutlich besseren Halt und ist bequemer.


----------



## frechehex (15. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Mallet finde ich etwas arg kurz dafür, dass sie ganz schön schwer sind. Die hören gute 15cm oberhalb der Schuhe auf. Also angeblich sollen sie toll schützen und wiegen auch entsprechend, und dann bieten sie unten gar keinen Schutz mehr weil sie so kurz sind. Passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen.
> Bei den Hammer finde ich oben den Klett am Oberschenkel nicht optimal gelöst. Da gibt die Manschette an den Assault deutlich besseren Halt und ist bequemer.



Danke für Deine Tipps. 
Dann schau i mal wo ich die Assault bekomme.


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juli 2016)

Leatt 3DF Hybrid Knie/Schienbeinschoner - anziehen und vergessen 

(Link ist keine Werbung - nur Beispiel)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Juli 2016)

Race Face Ambush -da muss man beim Anlegen nicht erst die Schuhe ausziehen. Die tragen sich zudem hervorragend bequem.


----------



## stuk (2. Oktober 2016)

und die RaceFace Flank in der Langversion, sind echt klasse. Meine Frau ist auch auf touren damit sehr zufrieden (super zu pedalieren, sicher und man muss sich nicht in den Dreck setzen und die schuche aussiehen). Meine werden jetzt aber leider günstig verkauft, passen nicht zu meinem operrierten Knie.


----------

